# Syntheroid?



## athomas2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a 19 year old sprint swimmer and I need to gain muscle!
I swim between 5,000-8,000 yards a day and lift weights three days a week(this does include heavy weights, not just stereotypical swimmer weights). I am 5 11' and weigh 155 pounds (on a good day) with very little fat. 
Currently, I take a creatine supplement, a multivitamin and Monster Milk. I have a healthy diet, though I don't know exactly how many calories a day I consume, I make sure I have three large meals a day, "how can you keep eating! That's your third plate!", and drink Monster Milk before and after workouts. 

I was interested in taking some sort of a testosterone supplement, mostly Syntheroid, to help me gain muscle, get more ladies and swim faster. 

Please give me any advise on supplements (or anything) you think could benefit me, ideally, I would like to be around 160-170 by February!


----------



## K1 (Dec 8, 2011)

athomas2 said:


> I am a 19 year old sprint swimmer and I need to gain muscle!
> I swim between 5,000-8,000 yards a day and lift weights three days a week(this does include heavy weights, not just stereotypical swimmer weights). I am 5 11' and weigh 155 pounds (on a good day) with very little fat.
> Currently, I take a creatine supplement, a multivitamin and Monster Milk. I have a healthy diet, though I don't know exactly how many calories a day I consume, I make sure I have three large meals a day, "how can you keep eating! That's your third plate!", and drink Monster Milk before and after workouts.
> 
> ...



Check out the products that Synthetek has to offer...Many of those will be beneficial to your goals!

BTW, no need to make three separate threads with the same question.....


----------

